# Water with tannins...can I use chlorine to clear it up?



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

We live on an acerage. Our well water is potable...but has issues...one being the high tannin levels...

The fish are likely fine with the tannins...but I don't like the yellow water!  

...I've noticed that chlorine precipitates the tannins out of the water (when I clean toilets... :lol: )...

...sooooo...I was wondering if it would be feasible to chorinate our water...let the chlorine dissapate...and then use it for my tank(s)...

...it would be a lot easier to set up a larger tank if I didn't have to haul water in from the city...


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

The use of activated charcoal should filter the tannins (tannic acid) from your water. Also, if you were to invest in a reverse osmosis system, though rather costly, you could also delete the water of all unwanted chemicals and particulates.
Many of us who keep blackwater tanks, with tetras and the like, wish we had problems such as yours.


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks!  

Will the charcoal restrict plant growth?

BTW...we do have a R/O system - we use it...sparingly for drinking water...

It's too expensive to run for huge amounts


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Charcoal itself will not affect plant growth. It is entirely carbon therefore inert and will absorb most chemicals that poison aquarium inhabitants including plants. It will not absorb ammonia or nitrates.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Make sure what you get is activated carbon, do not get zeolite unless you plan on spending lots of money on lots of zeolite while a free alternative is to grow beneficial bacteria, just a small heads up. Activated Carbon removes impurities from the tank, zeolite removes ammonia


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Get a cheap carbon based water filter like one from Aquafina or Brita, works the same. As for carbon and plants it can and will remove beneficial nutrients including iron from your water and will cause deficiencies in your plant unless you dose rather heavily. I have never been able to grow plants using active carbon for any amount of time other than the easiest and less attractive ones like java moss or elodea. You can use the chlorine in your water and let it discipate and/or use a dechlorinator in the water. Either way, let the water sit 24 hours with an airpump running an airstone to keep the water agitated and assist in the dicipation. I would still use the dechlor if you use chlorine.


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks guys! I've made notes...gonna start experimenting soon...maybe this weekend if we don't have something come up...

I've been eyeing 90 g tanks now... :shock: :lol:


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

Rue said:


> We live on an acerage. Our well water is potable...but has issues...one being the high tannin levels...
> 
> The fish are likely fine with the tannins...but I don't like the yellow water!
> 
> ...I've noticed that chlorine precipitates the tannins out of the water (when I clean toilets... :lol: )...


We had well water for many years, and through much research, and trial and error, we learned that our yellowish water that was really made yellow bleach was actually iron bacteria. When I put a bleach tab in the toilet thinking it would help, overnight you could actually see the how the bacteria started to coagulate in the water. I used to take bleach load of laundry to my moms house because we couldn't use bleach.

Have you ever had your well tested? The only thing we had that would actually improve the iron was a very large and very expensive 3 stage chlorinator/softener/filtration system that had a final tank with carbon.

I'm not sure how high iron or the filtration would affect fish though. We didn't have an aquarium at the time (everything that water touched got stained), and we have since moved and have city water. I can tell you anything you need to know about well water and well treatments though!


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

We do have some iron in the water...just enough to stain things a little bit...like the toilets...my laundry is fine...the washing machine is fine...

It wasn't enough to bother with the expensive and hassle of an iron filter (had one of those at our previous acerage)...

We also can have high manganese in the water...but not ALL the time...

We haven't had our well water tested for a few years...suppose it's time to take in another sample...


----------

